# Shore Bound Crappie Fishermen



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

FYI- If your Crappie bite has stopped try adding a in-line float and setting depth deeper since the water is warming.
I have gone from 4 to 6 feet to now catching early morning and late evening Crappies in 10 to 12 feet of water. When the span for the most part is done a slip float and added depth can still cash in on the Crappies before they head for deeper water as the water temps warm more.
Still using 1.32 oz around Sandusky has brought 9 to 15 Crappies going deeper.
Might be worth a try.
Tight Lines,
JimG


----------



## DANDE (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks For The Info Jim. I Have Been Fishing Beaver Creek Reservoir Near Green Springs The Last Few Days. Catching Crappie On Minnows And Nice Blue Gill On Wax Worms. Having A Great Time. Have A Good Week. Dan J.


----------

